# Hacking The XP Login Screen in easy steps.



## anand1 (Dec 9, 2007)

Now here i have tried to use the *ResourceHacker* software for opening the .exe file *lononui.exe *which is responsible for giving u the login screen during startup. This file resides in the *c:\windows\system32\* forlder of ur System's Primary Drive.
Download Resource Hacker tool and open the logonui.exe file in it.
*Note: Plz make a backup of ur logonui.exe file before any steps to follow*.
Our main aim to change the loginscreen to the figure as given below.
*www.techiesworld.org/images/tech/blackbeauty.JPG
When you open the file in the Resourcehacker at the left hand side clik to UIFILE-1000-1033 and u will see a Script written in the right hand side. Just replace the Script with the Script give in it this Link(Copy Paste the Scipt from this link). Next clik the Compile Script tab and compile the Script and save the same.
*www.techiesworld.org/images/tech/rhack4.bmp
Now the next work is to Change the backgroung of the login screen with a new one. This u can do so by cliking the Bitmap-100-1033 and on clicking the Action and then Replace Bitmap from the Tab menue change the Bitmap with the new one which u will find in this Link.
*www.techiesworld.org/images/tech/rhack5.bmp
Now next u have to Save and Exit the ResurceHacker tool and Restart ur system to have the changed login screen during startup. 
The thing what we have done above is that we have opened an exe file with a tool (Resource Hacker) which is responsible for login screen during startup and changed it with a customized Script and a new image.
For Complete Detail Visit >>


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 10, 2007)

wow dude! great tutorial! me was thinkin the same thing to do usin resource hacker but i didnt knew we require some script editin too!!

thanks dear

CAN U PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ POST THE SAME THING TO DO IN VISTA TO.


----------



## anand1 (Dec 10, 2007)

Yes i will try to provide the same for the Vista as well....


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 10, 2007)

good going amit !!!!


----------



## anand1 (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks Ravi.....


----------



## New (Dec 13, 2007)

Nice tut


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Dec 13, 2007)

Nice !


----------



## vaibhavtek (Dec 17, 2007)

nice 1.
keep them coming..!!


----------



## nshul007 (Apr 30, 2008)

Good Dude!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 30, 2008)

Good tut.

Read that somewhere


----------

